# anyone know a curtain/drape salesman/installer



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

we need curtains/drapes throughout our bungalow and are looking for a person that can bring us examples and also install them. we have an allowance of 5000aed but are willing to pay up to 10,000. So does anyone know a good person that is fairly cheap aswell. We just had someone come over tonight but they wanted 23,500aed to do the house. sheeeeeeeeeeeeeesh

thanks in advance


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Dave, I used a guy called Ayub but I can't remember what company he was from. I was pleased with the quality and installation and it only took 3 days. He has loads of fabric samples and will come out to you in the evening and measure up. It's not cheap getting curtains made to measure here but he was really good. 050 965 3722.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

bigdave said:


> we need curtains/drapes throughout our bungalow and are looking for a person that can bring us examples and also install them. we have an allowance of 5000aed but are willing to pay up to 10,000. So does anyone know a good person that is fairly cheap aswell. We just had someone come over tonight but they wanted 23,500aed to do the house. sheeeeeeeeeeeeeesh
> 
> thanks in advance


This guy is great, great, great, 0505775971, Ishmael and reasonably priced. I'll post the business card if I can find it


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

My neighbours had 8 windows x 3mtr drop plus kitchen micro venetian for about can't remember if it was 7,000 or 9,000dhs, which is cheap in comparison to other companies. They made up my own fabric which I brought with me for me. my neighbours each window included fabric plus blockout lining plus sheers, that is fantastic really. We got the number from a small publication the childrens school put out as a help guide to parents it included how to get to nearest post office, Al Rashidia for us and the curtain guys shop is at Diera but he comes to you and brings heaps and heaps of samples just ask him to his very easy to talk to. They make blinds too


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

ok so in other words its exspensive to have curtains made for the bungalow? Thats dissapointing as I would rather spend the money elsewhere. Thanks for the heads up guys. macca, sparky, you guys rock. thanks


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I wouldn't really call that expensive its cheaper or on a par with what we would have to pay at home. If you want to do something less expensive why not go to Dragonmart. Come with me and Kingswood for an outing and check it out. then take the kids and wife they'll love it


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Well I wouldn't really call that expensive its cheaper or on a par with what we would have to pay at home. If you want to do something less expensive why not go to Dragonmart. Come with me and Kingswood for an outing and check it out. then take the kids and wife they'll love it


we actually went there last weekend. bought a couple of those fake iphones and another sheesha pipe which turned out to be a good deal. those phones rock and are almost identical to the real thing. bought some other stuff for the kids and my wife got some clothes. Overall it was neat to go. the silly thing is we didnt even check out the curtain people while we were there. pretty smart huh.?

the curtain guy we had here yesterday said he will be back with more stuff that would be between 5-10k aed on sunday. so we shall see. If that doesnt work I would be glad to take a trip with you guys.


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

bigdave said:


> we actually went there last weekend. bought a couple of those fake iphones and another sheesha pipe which turned out to be a good deal. those phones rock and are almost identical to the real thing. bought some other stuff for the kids and my wife got some clothes. Overall it was neat to go. the silly thing is we didnt even check out the curtain people while we were there. pretty smart huh.?
> 
> the curtain guy we had here yesterday said he will be back with more stuff that would be between 5-10k aed on sunday. so we shall see. If that doesnt work I would be glad to take a trip with you guys.


What is Dragonmart?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

its a mile long mall that is shaped like a dragon. its full of chinese products. google it to find directions. its pretty cool.


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

bigdave said:


> its a mile long mall that is shaped like a dragon. its full of chinese products. google it to find directions. its pretty cool.


Big Dave, does it sell genuine products, like Iphone cheap, or does it sell fakes?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

PaulUK said:


> Big Dave, does it sell genuine products, like Iphone cheap, or does it sell fakes?


\
cells are fake. but they sell a million other things there that arent fake.
you can check the cell i got. its a sciphone i68+


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

bigdave said:


> \
> cells are fake. but they sell a million other things there that arent fake.
> you can check the cell i got. its a sciphone i68+


Thanks Big Dave, can I ask how much you paid for your Sciphone?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Everybody needs to check out dragonmart when I was here in May nobody could tell me anything about it, But I finally found it and it is one of my fav places is close to Mirdiff and I love it they sell everything


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Even curtains


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

PaulUK said:


> Thanks Big Dave, can I ask how much you paid for your Sciphone?



340aed

which is really cheap. online you cant find it for i think less than 120 american which is 440aed.

at dragon mart you haggle just like you do at karama. so they will start at 440aed then you tell them like half and work your way up from there. its fun


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Everybody needs to check out dragonmart when I was here in May nobody could tell me anything about it, But I finally found it and it is one of my fav places is close to Mirdiff and I love it they sell everything


you can even buy hot asian women......

just kidding


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I wouldn't know about that what department was that in might check it out just to see what the quality is like


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I wouldn't know about that what department was that in might check it out just to see what the quality is like


houseware. lol.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For curtains/blinds

Sense Furnishings 04 349 4877 They wil come out to you with samples, but if you go to the store (Plant St, Satwa) you can choose from thousands of samples and then they will come to you to measure up. 

Avoid Avenue Blinds.


-


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> For curtains/blinds
> 
> Sense Furnishings 04 349 4877 They wil come out to you with samples, but if you go to the store (Plant St, Satwa) you can choose from thousands of samples and then they will come to you to measure up.
> 
> ...


thanks elphaba.
funny thing is we recieved there flyer today. They have changed there name to Avenue Window Fashions. Thanks for the heads up, was actually thinking of calling them. My guy will be here in 39 minutes to show us some more stuff in our price range which is 5-10k aed.


----------



## footsie (Oct 1, 2008)

you Should try Everest IN Al Quoz. They have a big range of curtain fabrics. 04 338 6255 - everest.ae


----------

